# Mac et graveur



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2000)

Je possède un imac 1ère génération contenant Mac OS 8.5 et un graveur Freecom portable 4420 fourni avec Toast 3.8.1 et cable USB.

Mon problème est que le Mac ne reconnait pas le graveur.

Manque t-il un pilote ?, une mise à jour de Mac OS ou autre ?

Bref c'est la galère.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2000)

Va voir sur le site d'Adaptec s'il n'existe pas une mise à jour pour ton soft. Il y figure également la liste des graveurs supportés par Toast.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2000)

J'ai aussi pas mal de problèmes avec mon graveur USB (QPS) et toast 3.8
En plein gravage, il me dit qu'il ne trouve plus le graveur sur la chaine SCSI.

Précision : j'ai un iMac ! (333Mhz)

Je suis pas content !!!

J'ai commandé la version 4 de Toast, qui parrait-il intègre mieux l'USB. Mais en lisant les forums ici et là, il y a pas mal de gens qui se plaignent aussi du 4. Affaire à suivre donc.


----------



## imported_Éric (9 Février 2000)

Al1, surveille le réseau électrique de ta maison! J'ai un iMac DV avec Mac OS 9, Toast 4.0.1.1 (la dernière actuellement disponible) et un graveur QPS USB. Les erreurs de communications sont dues au fait que ton réseau électrique n'est pas stable: quand tu allume la lumière (un néon, par exemple), cela crée une perturbation et l'alim de ton graveur n'aime pas ça...
Ne sois pas en colère contre QPS, car j'ai un copain qui a eu le même problème avec un graveur LaCie. Crois-moi, il suffit de demander à un électricien de stabiliser ton réseau pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre (je parle par expérience!!!).


----------

